
Show HN: Remote Work Consultants - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/remote-work-consultants
======
raunometsa
Now that a lot of companies had to start working remotely overnight, there’s
even more demand for professional remote work experts who help companies with
things like:

\- Design a remote workflow

\- Train the team

\- Write remote work policies

\- Find remote talents

\- Provide ongoing coaching and support

I've made a page where:

\- experts can submit their profiles and

\- companies can find remote work experts

Let me know how I can improve this!

------
hyfgfh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22613943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22613943)

Once again

~~~
raunometsa
You mean that there's this new BS profession "remote work consultant"? Yeah,
looks like at lot of people are doing this! And this is exactly why I built
the page – the idea is to find legit remote work consultants who have been
working on this field even before the virus :)

Everyone can sign up, but at least for now it mostly consists of people who
have been working as a consultant for years. I'll see who sign up and maybe I
can then add more filters and rearrange the sorting so you'll first see
consultants with more years of experience.

